# Game #57: Lakers @ Mavericks



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (28-28, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Dallas Mavericks (38-18, 2nd Southwest) 

Friday, Mar. 4, 7:30pm
vs. Mavericks
TV: ESPN, FSN
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant and the Lakers dropped a tough one Wednesday. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  


Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ATKINS, CHUCKY" TITLE="ATKINS, CHUCKY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/ATKINS, CHUCKY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRYANT, KOBE" TITLE="BRYANT, KOBE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BRYANT, KOBE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BUTLER, CARON" TITLE="BUTLER, CARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BUTLER, CARON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ODOM, LAMAR" TITLE="ODOM, LAMAR" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/ODOM, LAMAR.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MIHM, CHRIS" TITLE="MIHM, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/MIHM, CHRIS.jpg">
PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALTON, LUKE" TITLE="WALTON, LUKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/WALTON, LUKE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GRANT, BRIAN" TITLE="GRANT, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/GRANT, BRIAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, JUMAINE" TITLE="JONES, JUMAINE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/JONES, JUMAINE.jpg">
Luke Walton
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones

Head Coach:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HAMBLEN, FRANK" TITLE="HAMBLEN, FRANK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/HAMBLEN, FRANK.jpg">
Frank Hamblen (4-9 .307 %)

Dallas Mavericks

*Probable Starting Lineup*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="TERRY, JASON" TITLE="TERRY, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/TERRY, JASON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FINLEY, MICHAEL" TITLE="FINLEY, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/FINLEY, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, JOSH" TITLE="HOWARD, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/HOWARD, JOSH.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NOWITZKI, DIRK" TITLE="NOWITZKI, DIRK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/NOWITZKI, DIRK.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HENDERSON, ALAN" TITLE="HENDERSON, ALAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/HENDERSON, ALAN.jpg">
PG: Jason Terry
SG: Michael Finley
SF: Josh Howard
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Alan Henderson

*Key Reserves:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="STACKHOUSE, JERRY" TITLE="STACKHOUSE, JERRY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/STACKHOUSE, JERRY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="VAN HORN, KEITH" TITLE="VAN HORN, KEITH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/VAN HORN, KEITH.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DANIELS, MARQUIS" TITLE="DANIELS, MARQUIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/DANIELS, MARQUIS.jpg">
Jerry Stackhouse
Keith Van Horn
Marquis Daniels

Head Coach:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NELSON, DON" TITLE="NELSON, DON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/NELSON, DON.jpg">
Don Nelson (38-18 .679 %)

Last Meeting
Date: January 4, 2005
Score: Dallas 118, LA Lakers 104
Summary: 
DALLAS (AP) -- The Dallas Mavericks are finding out that maybe Jason Terry was the right point guard to replace Steve Nash after all.

Terry continued his roll since finally moving into the starting lineup, scoring a season-high 28 points and doing a great job running the offense in a 118-104 victory over the Los Angeles Lakers on Wednesday night.

``I started getting in the lane and hitting guys, then they started to find me and I started attacking,'' Terry said. ``That's the kind of rhythm we're looking for.'' 

Kobe Bryant scored 32 points, but was shut out until early in the second quarter, when Los Angeles already trailed by 15. He also was angry about the defense.

Nowitzki finished with 25, including seven straight to open the fourth quarter after Los Angeles began to rally.

Michael Finley added 16 points for the Mavericks and Erick Dampier had 13 points and 13 rebounds. Josh Howard had 15 points, six rebounds and four assists. 

Chris Mihm had 17 points and 10 rebounds for the Lakers, and Chucky Atkins had 14 points and nine assists. Lamar Odom had 14 points, seven in the opening minutes.

*Injury Report:*
Mavericks - 
P. Podkolzin C Mar 1, 2005 Torn cartilage in right knee
E. Dampier C Feb 23, 2005 Stress fracture in right foot
T. Abdul-Wahad GF Nov 1, 2004 Left knee tendinitis

Lakers - 
T. Bobbitt G Feb 13, 2005 Sprained right ankle
V. Divac C Dec 22, 2004 Sore back
D. George SF Nov 1, 2004 Left ankle surgery

Dallas Mavs Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

:uhoh:

At least Dampier is injured.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> :uhoh:
> 
> At least Dampier is injured.


yea BUT we have to come out with alot of energy and hang around then try to pull away something we have alot of trouble with...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakerman33 said:


> yea BUT we have to come out with alot of energy and hang around then try to pull away something we have alot of trouble with...



Kobe is gonna have to go off to win this one...


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I expect the Mavs to bounce back in a big way. Josh Howard will make Kobe work for his points. The Mavs should be able to pull away late in this game. Dirk is going to have another big game especially playing against Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> I expect the Mavs to bounce back in a big way. Josh Howard will make Kobe work for his points. The Mavs should be able to pull away late in this game. Dirk is going to have another big game especially playing against Kobe.



Sounds about right. With Kobe's ankle problems I dont expect to see him putting up big numbers in the fourth. If I had my way he wouldnt even be playing. Id rather him sit out and get better, than risk further damage to his ankle.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas Game Thread :wave:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Depends how Kobe's ankle feels. As usual, if he goes off, Lakers have a chance.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, the Mavs are going to have their way.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't remember us losing 5 consecutive games.

Win this one for me, please! :clown:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers lose by 5,642


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

saying this is going to be ugly is an understatement


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> saying this is going to be ugly is an understatement


yes


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

It will be almost criminal.

Dallas by 30...


----------



## DarkBoyWonder (Mar 5, 2005)

Lynx said:


> I don't remember us losing 5 consecutive games.
> 
> 
> > Well...You'll Remember This.... :biggrin:


----------



## DarkBoyWonder (Mar 5, 2005)

> I don't remember us losing 5 consecutive games.
> 
> 
> > Well...You'll Remember This.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers up by 7???? i must be smoking something


----------



## daniel80111 (Dec 29, 2004)

Man, we re playing some good defense tonite. We re going after the ball playing physical, thats what I like to see. Kobe and Odom actually had good teamwork on one play...maybe they ll start playing together. :clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers are the worst team in NBA history at last second shot opportunities. Every time we have the ball to end the quarter, we wait WAY too long, until there's only like 3 or 4 seconds on the clock, to start dribbling. All we ever get is someone throwing it away after a little penetration, or a highly contested jump shot. :no:

At least we're winning. The end to that quarter did not look good. Dallas picked up quite a bit of momentum once Daniels started playing PG. Our offense looks stagnant and we are allowing far too many offensive rebounds...as usual.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Did I hear that right? We are the best rebounding team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, that blew. How many FTs did Dallas get? That was ludicrous. There's no way we'll beat this team in the second half. 

We had our chance to get a big lead here while Dallas was shooting a crappy FG%. What did we do? We fouled them EVERY trip down the court. Don't expect Dallas' offense to look bad in the second half.

And did anybody see Jim Gray's interview with Kobe? Man, I hate that guy.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jim Gray gets his own star in Hollywood. I think I'm going to move to Mexico now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, we just re-emphasized what I said again. When the **** are we going to get a good shot to end a quarter?! :curse: 

We are screwed.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Well, we just re-emphasized what I said again. When the **** are we going to get a good shot to end a quarter?! :curse:
> 
> We are screwed.


they ******* suck what can i say...not even a good shot off


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Vintage Kobe Bryant!! :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Did my eyes deceive me?! Did we actually have a solid 4th Q and pull out a win in crunch time?!

HOLY MOSES!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wow is all i can say


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Lynx said:


> I don't remember us losing 5 consecutive games.
> 
> Win this one for me, please! :clown:


That Shows Ur Not A True Fan... They Lost 5 Str8 In 1994-95


----------



## Wird_of_Pley (Feb 21, 2005)

Good game, good win. Thank god I was wrong(I assumed LA would lose again).


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Did my eyes deceive me?! Did we actually have a solid 4th Q and pull out a win in crunch time?!
> 
> HOLY MOSES!


Dont B So Happy - The Road Is Comin :clown:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

YES! Finally.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Did my eyes deceive me?! Did we actually have a solid 4th Q and pull out a win in crunch time?!
> 
> HOLY MOSES!


 :laugh: 

Wow. We all predicted failure, and look at that. They had solid efforsts from the entire team. Kobe lead the way..

Loved what I saw in the fourth. Chris and Grant not doing to much, so the coach pulled em and kept in Jones, Luke and Odom and they played great fast paced basketball. I was impressed at how well they rebounded and played in the fourth. 

And I liked what i saw with Brian Cook. He played a different style of basketball than I normally see him do... It was called good... No just kidding, Im actually going to say I liked what he did out there. This line up was great. 

Im starting to wonder if the lakers realize that they are going to have to figure out a way to get it done without a good center. Id like to say Chris is a good center, but he is so inconsistant, I cant give him much credit yet. When he is on, he is really on. When he is off, he is REALLY off. I think the coaching is starting to realize that this season is going to come down to getting your best rebounders and play makers out there, and it looked like Jones and Odom might a nice combo in that department.

I liked it. Wished they played this style of basketball more often. Now hopefully they will look at this game as a start to a new setup... But with the way this time is playing this season you know no. So for now Im going to enjoy it.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Anybody else notice Tierre Brown didn't play at all?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Locke said:


> Anybody else notice Tierre Brown didn't play at all?


 i have no problem with that


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Locke said:


> Anybody else notice Tierre Brown didn't play at all?


And it seemed like Luke was running the point when Atkins went out.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

it was obvious we would pull this one out, we needed it, especially at home. And its a good thing i bet on the money line for us to win. Unfortunately my big parlay failed.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Cris said:


> i have no problem with that


Me neither. Seeing DNP-CD by his name pleases me.

But for the game, I was thinking we were gonna get waxed. The defense was still terrible for most of the game, just got lucky that Dallas was cold from the perimeter.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

incredible win, kobe is a living legend of basketball. never will he lose 5 straight in his career.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Did I not tell the Faithful that we would win some against some teams people didn't expect us to win. Our defense was very crisp tonight. Very actice and aggressive, kept Dirk under somewhat under control and the offense was solid from 2 but terrible from 3. I don't remember this team shooting that badly from 3 had we shot it better we might have won easily. 

Kobe was brilliant, seemed to have more energy late in the game tonight. Odom was okay and Butler decided to show up maybe it was because he got a kiss on the cheek from Halle Berry afterwards maybe she was at the game as his guess. 

Thats enough of a motivator I guess that woman is so beautiful. Maybe thats the key having Halle Berry at the games maybe she's our new mascot. 

Found a way to win. Without JO we should get the Pacers game also.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

VERY VERY VERY VERY BIG WIN! We really needed this and im very drunk right now butWOOOOO! way to go boys im very proud of the team this shows that we can step up when it means it i dont know why we cant do it agiasnt crappy teams but for some reason we pulled out a W good confedence booster. hopefully we can get alittle run going :clap: :clap: 

:cheers: = Lakerman


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Luke Walton is great, he has amazing vision...He also looks very weird with his tatoo

But Kobe is just amazing, he won that for you.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Even though the Mavs scored 103, this was a promising defensive effort from the guys. The way Odom guarded Dirk tonight is another reason why he should be easily able to adjust to SF. His jumper makes that move even more necessary.

Very good overall effort.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Lakers Avoid a Low Five 

It started with a morning shoot-around that bordered on two hours, a rarity in these times where premiums are placed on game performance, not practice length.

It continued with the return of a Laker offense that looked systematic and sensible, and extended from there to a final few minutes that were actually kind to the Lakers, for the first time in a week.

With that, the Lakers halted a four-game losing streak by beating the Dallas Mavericks, 108-103, in front of 18,997 Friday at Staples Center.

Bryant, who was held scoreless in the fourth quarter of Wednesday's loss to the Boston Celtics, had 40 points, 14 in the fourth quarter. Caron Butler had 20 points and Lamar Odom had 18.

*The Lakers reclaimed eighth place in the Western Conference, moving a half-game ahead of the Denver Nuggets. They also managed to stay ahead of the Minnesota Timberwolves, who are suddenly a game under .500 *despite team unity issues that run deep.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Q8i said:


> That Shows Ur Not A True Fan... They Lost 5 Str8 In 1994-95


You can't say that I ain't a true Laker fan! 

In 1994-95? I wasn't even in the States and used to watch NBA over statelite channels. 

Anyhow, nice win for us. Kobe played smart in the end. L.O. had his best game. :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe's FG% is now up to 41.6%, BTW.

We really need to beat the Pacers tomorrow and the Clippers on Tuesday. As well as Jermaine O'Neal, I don't believe Jamaal Tinsley will be in uniform for Indiana. The Pacers still don't have a terrible squad without those two, but we should be able to beat a team led by Fred Jones, Reggie Miller and Stephen Jackson.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kobe's FG% is now up to 41.6%, BTW.
> 
> We really need to beat the Pacers tomorrow and the Clippers on Tuesday. As well as Jermaine O'Neal, I don't believe Jamaal Tinsley will be in uniform for Indiana. The Pacers still don't have a terrible squad without those two, but we should be able to beat a team led by Fred Jones, Reggie Miller and Stephen Jackson.


yep


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Did my eyes deceive me?! Did we actually have a solid 4th Q and pull out a win in crunch time?!
> 
> HOLY MOSES!


YEAAAHHH BOOOII


----------

